

Ask HN, Review our startup (The Scholar App) - student collaboration on Facebook - jmathai
http://screenr.com/tzO

======
jmathai
This is a screencast of the fully functional prototype. We'll be launching for
the fall semester (right around the corner).

Looking for any and all feedback!

